# Shift Light Activation--DFW--Sept 23rd



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I started this thread over at LS1GTO.com so incase anyone who also belongs to site and hasn't seen but, would be interested...http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94410

We need to get atleast 20 people to have Chris (GTPrix) show up in Texas (DFW) on 23 Sep to activate our shift lights. It will cost $100 (prepaid) from each of us. Chris will need a confirmation no later then the 14th and *the deadline to pay for this event will be no later then 18 Aug.* Would someone from the DFW area mind finding a place for us to hold this event and then please let me know so I can get everything organized with Chris. Once we have 20 individuals interested then we'll start the payments. :gears: 

Here's a link to Chris's website so you can see the shift light activation. http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Con...ogramming.aspx

HERE'S THE LIST 
1. IPOCKALYPSE--Confirmed--*PAID*
2. TXRaider--Confirmed--*PAID*
3. 95Formula--Won't be able to make it.
4. 04_m6_mike--Confirmed--*PAID*
5. bigdisplay442--Confirmed--*PAID*
6. Wizzle--Won't be able to make it.
7. 05PhantomGTO--Confirmed--*PAID*
8. Longhorn70--Confirmed--*PAID*
9. allforfun--Confirmed--*PAID*
10. DaGreightOne
11. Quiker--Confirmed--*PAID*
12. MintGTO--Confirmed--*PAID*
13. WRP--Confirmed--*PAID*
14. TexasAggie--Confirmed--*PAID*
15. gto06rob
16. madamorr--Won't be able to make it.
17. Roon--Confirmed.
18. 05mbm
19. Ipockalypse Friend Steve--Confirmed--*PAID*
20. MintGTO Friend Larry--Confirmed--*PAID*
21. GGTTOO--Confirmed--*PAID*
22. Yeller Goat--Confirmed--*PAID*
23. Roon's Friend mrjbrd1--Confirmed.
24. RossG--Confirmed.--Backed out.
25. alptbird--Confirmed--*PAID*
26. Pez Candy--Confirmed--*PAID*
27. Toro Toro--Confirmed--*PAID*
28. Ipockalypse Friend John--Confirmed--Backed out.
29. Ipockalypse (John's friend-cabro)--Confirmed--*PAID*
30. AcePilot--Confirmed--*PAID*
31. justingeronimo--Confirmed--*PAID*


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Confirm me as well...got your email.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

For those who have already had this mod done by Chris but, need updates/changes--it will be a $10 flat fee.


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

*Does it not work already?*

I just got an 06 GTO, don't have enough miles to test out the shift light yet (250 miles). 

So I take it that it doesn't work from the factory?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

No it doesn't. Chris White does great work and can hook you up.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

I am game put me down, i just need to know when and were. I have to come from Tyler to get there. The 23rd is great. It is my b-day weekend!arty:


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds great. Count me in. Can Chris list the options that we have to choose from so we can have our minds made up before the event.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> Can Chris list the options that we have to choose from so we can have our minds made up before the event.


Once we have enough people confirmed and then paid--he'll have a sheet that he'll send out that will list the options that you'll be able to choose from. This is the info that should be on that list...
Choice of Start-Up Logos including: Holden, HSV, Chevrolet and others!
HSV Shutdown information (Customized to show owners name ect.)
Daytime Running Light Indicator or FULL delete
Skip Shift Indicator Delete (For customers with a skip shift eliminator)
Current Gear Indicator (Shows current gear shifted into on M6 and A4 1st through 4th gear only)
MPH/KPH Indicator Dimming (For early 2004's with the retna searing MPH problem)
2004 Odometer/Speedometer Correction (Corrects 2.91%+ Error on the 2004 instrument cluster)
Lighting Intensity Changes (Brighten display sections as much as 10% or dim to suite your personal tastes)
Shift Light and Chime Programming


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

IPOCKALYPSE said:


> Once we have enough people confirmed and then paid--he'll have a sheet that he'll send out that will list the options that you'll be able to choose from. This is the info that should be on that list...
> Choice of Start-Up Logos including: Holden, HSV, Chevrolet and others!
> HSV Shutdown information (Customized to show owners name ect.)
> Daytime Running Light Indicator or FULL delete
> ...




1. Are all the above options included with the $100 or are these in addition to the $100??

2. How do we get him the money and do we have a firm date?


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> Are all the above options included with the $100 or are these in addition to the $100??


YES--those are the options that you can choose from for the $100.



> How do we get him the money and do we have a firm date?


I need confirmation from everyone by the 14th and paid by the 18th. Chris should be giving us the payment information by the 14th. Chris will be activating our shift lights on the 23rd of September.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Just so everyone knows--we have 20 confirmed for the $100 price however, even if 1 person doesn't pay by the deadline (18th) then it will end up costing everyone an additional $20. That $20 will not be refunded either even if we end up with over 20 goats at this event so we all need to be paid by the 18th.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok here is the payment scoop, paypal $103.75 (includes paypal fees) to gtpprix at comcast.net by the cutoff date (the 18th at 11:59PM) Since we are sitting right at 20 its imperative that all 20 pay by the cutoff date or I'll have to solicit another $20+ Paypal fees within a day or two to make up the difference for the next lower tier.

You also need to bring the attached form filled out and ready to go when you arrive so that we can keep things moving at a decent pace. Please note that no color changes IE hardware mods can be done on site.

View attachment Cluster Order Form.doc


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

When you pay Chris, please post it here or send me a PM stating that your paid and I'll update your name on the list as being paid. Thanks.

As Chris mentioned above--the Cluster Order Form (only the first sheet of mods apply to this event).


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Let's Pay!!! The list has been updated for those who have paid so far. Thanks.


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

One last thought, would the shift light stop working if I take my car to the shop and they reflash the computer?


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> One last thought, would the shift light stop working if I take my car to the shop and they reflash the computer?


Chris says no because he is only adding to the cluster and not the ECU.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

alptbird--updated list to reflect your payment. Thanks!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks For getting this lined up William! have any ideas were we may be going to meet up at to get it done?


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

It looks like it might be at Joe's Crab Shack on I-30 next to the ballpark in Arlington (Joe's said that it wouldn't be a problem). It sounds like it would be a good location but, I'm 2-3 hours from there so I'm relying on others to set up this location.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Toro Toro--updated list to reflect your payment. Thanks!


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Acepilot--updated list to reflect your payment. Thanks!


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

justingeronimo--updated list to reflect your payment. Thanks!


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

IPOCKALYPSE said:


> Ok here is the payment scoop, paypal $103.75 (includes paypal fees) to gtpprix at comcast.net by the cutoff date (the 18th at 11:59PM) Since we are sitting right at 20 its imperative that all 20 pay by the cutoff date or I'll have to solicit another $20+ Paypal fees within a day or two to make up the difference for the next lower tier.
> 
> You also need to bring the attached form filled out and ready to go when you arrive so that we can keep things moving at a decent pace. Please note that no color changes IE hardware mods can be done on site.
> 
> View attachment 529



I am unsure whether I will be able to attend this or not and I notice the deadline for payment is tomorrow. Will there be a chance to bring the form and money to the event?


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> Will there be a chance to bring the form and money to the event?


I asked Chris if people could continue paying even after tomorrow's deadline and this is what he PM'd me. "Nope anyone who wants it done needs to be prepaid by tomorrow. This ensures an accurate count and scheduling."

*We made it to our 20 count *but, if your still interested then you have to pay by the deadline (18th by Midnight). Thanks.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

IPOCKALYPSE said:


> I asked Chris if people could continue paying even after tomorrow's deadline and this is what he PM'd me. "Nope anyone who wants it done needs to be prepaid by tomorrow. This ensures an accurate count and scheduling."
> 
> *We made it to our 20 count *but, if your still interested then you have to pay by the deadline (18th by Midnight). Thanks.


So Chris will not allow someone on the street to walk up and get the changes done. Never heard of anyone leaving money on the table..


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll be there, but wanted to know some opinions. One of the things I'll have Chris do is to enable the monitor that says what gear you're in. What I don't understand is why it only shows (according to the sheet) gears 1-4??

Anyone had this done?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> I'll be there, but wanted to know some opinions. One of the things I'll have Chris do is to enable the monitor that says what gear you're in. What I don't understand is why it only shows (according to the sheet) gears 1-4??
> 
> Anyone had this done?


I am not sure if this is the reason why but I would think it only goes from 1st to 4th becuase this is an option mainly for the automatic car seeing as how it is a 4 speed tranny, and that the gear selecter was not ment to go on the manual cars. That or the cluster only had room for 4 spots in its design again thinking of the automatic cars.That is what i am assuming it was for? Anybody else?


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> So Chris will not allow someone on the street to walk up and get the changes done. Never heard of anyone leaving money on the table..


I'm just passing on the messege--I would of thought that it wouldn't be a big deal but, he said no.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> What I don't understand is why it only shows (according to the sheet) gears 1-4??


I don't know the answer to that either but, I also don't want it. I went to Chris's website and it says 1st through 4th gear only but, I didn't see an explanation.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

mrjbrd1 & Roon also paid--it won't let me edit the 1st post anymore.

That's puts us at 23 paid.


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

IPOCKALYPSE said:


> I don't know the answer to that either but, I also don't want it. I went to Chris's website and it says 1st through 4th gear only but, I didn't see an explanation.


That's because that is the information for the A4!


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

No its because there are only icons for 1-4 stored in the cluster.


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

GTPprix said:


> No its because there are only icons for 1-4 stored in the cluster.


That was my point. It's ment to show that information for the automatic version, not the manual version. Generally only automatics cars show that information on the cluster.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Chris (GTPrix) & HRJ will be showing up in Texas:

Joe's Crab Shack
1520 Nolan Ryan Expy
Arlington, Texas 76011

on 23 Sep at 1:00 pm to activate our shift lights. Don't forget to bring the activation sheet prefilled out to make things go quicker.

ALSO: I need to get a good head count for those who plan on eating there so we can coordinate that with Joe's. Please post on here (how many) if you plan on eating there. Thanks, Ipock


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

That will be two for non-smoking please. Cant wait


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

Count me in for lunch.:cheers


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

*lunch*

I will stick around count me in. it will give me a chance to get to know a few of the forum members. seating for 2 jeaves!


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Just a friendly reminder:

Chris (GTPrix) & HRJ will be showing up at:

Joe's Crab Shack
1520 Nolan Ryan Expy
Arlington, Texas 76011

on 23 Sep at 1:00 pm to activate our shift lights. Don't forget to bring the activation sheet prefilled out to make things go quicker.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

I may actually drive there from Arizona to get this done. The problem is I can't be sure I could make it. Will he turn down the work if I wait to see if I can make it and just show up with $100.00?


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> Will he turn down the work if I wait to see if I can make it and just show up with $100.00?


Not sure but, you could PM him (GTPprix) and ask.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

GTPrix, check your PMs...:cool PM sent


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

I dont know what to have Chris install on my cluster. What examples / suggestions do you guys have.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I see that this gtg is limited to only the first page of the order form...but how do we go about getting the 2nd page done? I would love to change all of the display screens to some other color besides the factory "green". Can Chris do this, or is there somebody else that can do it?


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm the only person that can do it, and it cant be done on site.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

why the h311 didn't the factory do this? Like not having an oil pressure gauge, never will figure out the idiot reasoning behind it...


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Toro Toro said:


> I dont know what to have Chris install on my cluster. What examples / suggestions do you guys have.


Bump


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Does anybody have pictures of the Holden and/or HSV logos currently on their car? I would love to see what it looks like before I have to choose. And I am with Dennis, what is everybody else doing? Thanks for your comments.


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

GTPprix said:


> I'm the only person that can do it, and it cant be done on site.


Hey Chris, I've been meaning to ask if I was to send in the cluster to get the shift light and turn the LCD's to Red, what would that cost?

If all I wanted was to do was turn the LCDs to red what would that cost?


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

Did Chris' visit go as planned? Any feedback on the changes made? Recommendations?

I've traded some e-mail with Chris to get my shift light activated, also add the current gear indicator and delete the skip shift display. Communications have been a bit slow but I can be patient as long as it works out good in the end.

Does the shift light and gear indicator work just on the MPH screen?

I am planning to take my car out to the track for the first time during the next several weeks. I don't want to have to keep an eagle-eye on the tach!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah it works great. The shift light on the tach works and it gives a nifty little shifter boot display on the screen to and the chime dings a bit. the only thing most of the people had wrong was the shift point that he set in the computer was right but the shift light had a little lag in showing up. and it happened to probably 8 of us there, but there was a good bit more people there. Chris was great, he was getting run everywhere ragged. He also knew his stuff. I would recomend having it done and letting him do it.


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

PontiacGuy said:


> Did Chris' visit go as planned? Any feedback on the changes made? Recommendations?
> 
> I've traded some e-mail with Chris to get my shift light activated, also add the current gear indicator and delete the skip shift display. Communications have been a bit slow but I can be patient as long as it works out good in the end.
> 
> ...


Unless you have a A4... You don't want the current gear indicator IMO... It only goes to 4th... Chris is a little rough here on the boards... BUT he did a great job and was very patient at the GTG... I would recommend the upgrade!!!!


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks, just the sort of things that I wanted to know.

What exactly do you recommend for the shift point settings for a stock engine setup? Since it goes through 1st very fast so it makes sense for this to be a bit lower than the rest of the gears.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> What exactly do you recommend for the shift point settings for a stock engine setup?


It will depend on whether you have an 04 or 05/06 because redlines are different. Most people do around 300 RPM below redline.


----------

